# Isaiah Thomas Is Key to Sacramento Kings Unlocking Their Offense



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Nobody thought the Sacramento Kings would be any good this season. DeMarcus Cousins is still an emerging star with a bit of an attitude problem, first-round draft pick Ben McLemore is shooting under 40 percent from the field and there isn't much talent elsewhere on the roster.
> 
> There's also a matter of the rotation. With the recent acquisition of forward Derrick Williams, 10 players on the roster average over 20 minutes per game, according to NBA.com. There's a lack of lineup continuity in the rotations that is undermining chemistry.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Both the Kings' point guard are serviceable in the right system, but neither of them can reliably play SG for many minutes. Also, playing either guy with Jimmer is a defensive nightmare. Bad roster building at its apex.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They need to unload Jimmer, get a second swingman who can shoot, platoon the two point guards, see what you have in Cousins and Williams, and try to inject some stability and professionalism into the locker room.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus Thornton and Ben McLemore can shoot.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

McLemore is the first swingman who can shoot that I referred to. Thornton is 6'3" and isn't exactly a catch-and-shoot kind of guy. You also can't defend anyone playing a Thomas-Thornton-McLemore lineup. They need a guy who can at least split his time between the 2 and 3 to play some kind of credible defense.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If John Salmons was 5 or 6 years younger, he would fill that role perfectly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't they decline Jimmer's option? I thought he was a free agent now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Didn't they decline Jimmer's option? I thought he was a free agent now.


He's still on the team, I think they declined to pick up his option for next season.

EDIT: Further research indicates he is, in fact, a roughly $2.5 million expiring contract.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The kings are the worst team ever.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom said:


> The kings are the worst team ever.


Did you know that the Charlotte Bobcats went from March 17th, 2012 to November 2nd 2012 without winning a game?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you know I prefer Milwaukee's Best over all other beers? Nuff said.


----------

